
Project Argo Goes Open Source: On-Prem Automation and Path to Hybrid Environment - kungfudoi
https://tech.wayfair.com/2018/12/project-argo-open-source-on-prem-automation/
======
bryanlarsen
Another cool Argo:
[https://github.com/argoproj/argo](https://github.com/argoproj/argo) "The
Workflow Engine for Kubernetes"

~~~
snug
Also [https://www.cloudflare.com/products/argo-smart-
routing/](https://www.cloudflare.com/products/argo-smart-routing/)

